# Kevin Durant shooting the super.bowl?



## spiralout462 (Feb 7, 2016)

Kevin Durant works as credentialed photographer at Super Bowl 50

Looks like he's a fan of white, ugly lenses.


----------



## George Griffeth (Mar 19, 2016)

I wonder what camera he's using.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 19, 2016)

level the playing field:

Ken Griffey Jr. is now a professional photographer


----------

